# Brake dust problem, product recommendation?



## EliotG (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just bought a new (used) car. Mazda 3 MPS. It has fairly large brakes and chucks out an awful lot of brake dust. After just a weeks driving (through mixed weather) they end up looking like this:










Can you recommend me a product that would help protect the wheels from getting minging? Ideally something quick and easy to apply. I understand that nothing is going to be perfect, but something has to be able to help... I already have bilberry to get them all sparkling beforehand.

Cheers!

El.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Fk1000p wax is really good


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

I rotary polished my BMW wheels and gave them a coat of FK1000P, then I wafted over them with a noodle mit and some DJ Sour Power when they got dusty. It was amazing!
When I washed them next time I used Bilberry as the were a bit dirtier than usual and it seemed to remove the FK1000P.
I've resealed them using FK1000P again and I'll only use the noodle mitt and a gentle soap from now on.
They still get dusty but it only takes a few minutes to clean them because the FK stops anything sticking to them!
Brilliant, cheap sealant that help cut down cleaning time but not dust unfortunately.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The excess of dust is probably due to the brake pads and frankly I doubt there will be much you can do aside from a ceramic coating (I've never had much luck with anything other than that on my wheels) or simply washing them more often.

Or change your pads.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Paint them anthracite :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

EliotG said:


> Can you recommend me a product that would help protect the wheels from getting minging? Ideally something quick and easy to apply.


Considering your above comment perhaps you could try this ?

http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33&main_group=3&category_index=wheel


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## EliotG (Oct 19, 2010)

They are new pads, do you reckon this could be the reason why there is so much brake dust?

Thanks for the recommendations guys.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

EliotG said:


> They are new pads, do you reckon this could be the reason why there is so much brake dust?
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations guys.


Yes. Next time change to a ceramic brake pad for zero dust!

I've got sintered metal brake pads on my Lexus IS-F, and it throws out mega dust! I coated my wheels about 18 months ago with regular C.Quartz, and the majority of brake dust that settles on the wheels gets removed with just a spray of a hose or pressure washer. The rest is just an effortless one swipe removal with just shampoo.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

It will be your new pads bedding in that will acust the excess dust.

Another vote for FK1000P 1/2 coats will last 6 months and all you'll need to do is hose the dust of every week or if you leave it a little longer between cleans just a mitt with some warm soapy water will take it off. Just DON'T use a wheel cleaner after you've coated them in FK1000P as that will just remove the sealant :thumb:


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had the exact same problem with my NEW Focus.
After a week or so they looked just like your alloys.

A coat of FK1000P and they have stayed much much cleaner. There is no where near the amount of dust on the alloys and it's been 3 weeks.

Haven't cleaned them yet, but I think (like the comments above) it's going to be so much easier and only require a pass over with a soapy mitt.

Get some FK1000P.

Elite Car Care have just started doing it.
Also available from other traders on here.


----------



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

I use Poorboys wheel sealant, couple of coats and the dust just falls of with a quick wash over!


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

It seems manufacturers seem to use softer pad materials nowadays on new cars.
The only way you'll reduce dust build up is to swap the pads for something like EBC redstuff which promote their low dust output...
Failing that seal your wheels so the dust that builds up simply hoses or wipes off!


----------



## BradDetailing (Mar 29, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> Considering your above comment perhaps you could try this ?
> 
> http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33&main_group=3&category_index=wheel


Plus one on this! great stuff and a little spray over and the dusts gone!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

BradDetailing said:


> Plus one on this! great stuff and a little spray over and the dusts gone!


Another convert on this stuff. To say I was sceptical was an understatement, but it does exactly what it says. Great product. Brings a very nice shine too. Spray on and leave to cure, job done.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

3 for 2 at halfords on now too.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> Considering your above comment perhaps you could try this ?
> 
> http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33&main_group=3&category_index=wheel


Impressed with this product been using it for a while now, from memory I think I applied it 6 weeks ago and cleaning wheels is a breeze, jetwash almost cleans them all off.


----------



## EliotG (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I'm gonna get some of the Armorall spray to try as it's only cheap.

Now the pads are bedded in there is less dust being produced.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pattapuf (May 30, 2013)

I use Collinite 476.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Need a wheel coating or a sealant on there, additional coats for coverage and maximum slickness.
Looks like brake dust mainly plus Tyre dressing combined in the photos.
The only way reducing the brake dust is changing the pads for less dust ones plus coating your wheel barrels on the rear fully with a coating, this will minimize and make cleaning alot easier and faster.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I use autobrites very cherry wheel sealant 2-3 coats no probs and just replaced discs and pads all round dust washes off with the snow foam wheels still bead water


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Might I suggest upgrading pads. I have a 5series renown for heavy brake dusting. Upgraded to hawk performance pads and renewed disks to standard brembos and have minimal dusting. Of course sealing alloys aswell is all a bonus. Just my thoughts/findings.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Since sealing my alloys with Gtechniq C5 back in september,and investing in a set of wheel woolies inc. the cranked one for the backs of spokes, I have'nt needed anything more than a jetwash and shampoo/water to get them looking like new again. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Im sure the amount of dust with reduce once the pads bed in correctly. 

Sonax wheel sealant could be your answer as its sprays on and spreads very well and last about 10 washes. Take 5 mins to do all 4 wheels. Check out the videos on youtube. 

Dave


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

Change you pads to EBC green stuff as they are low dust pads and should help


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

dooka said:


> Paint them anthracite :lol:


Defo!!!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Def Wax HCC Rim, super glossy looks, superb long term protection and crazy water behaviour!


----------



## Chri527 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just out of curiosity..... I usually use megs ultimate polish then either NXT wax or collinite 476 to seal my alloys.. Each wash I just use my usual shampoo and mitt and the dirt / dust just come off. (can't fault this method so far for me) but....

Would I benefit by buying either Poor boys wheel seal or FK1000 and use 1 of these as opposed to the above?


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

a ceramic coating will be the 'best' option in terms of protection and longevity, i would say it largely depends on the pads your using, if your running oem pads they wont generate sufficient heat to burn through a wax/sealant like FK1000P and so the 'best' option in my opinion would be FK1000P or something similar as its much more cost effective and will provide effective protection, if however your running uprated pads, i'd go for a ceramic coating as the shards will burn through a sealant like FK1000P


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

As already said, a low dust pad will help no end, something like the EBC's already mentioned or Ferodo DS2500


----------

